# Congratulations to our first BFD / RS Meter winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FlashJim is our winner for the July BFD / RS Meter giveaway.

Congratulations Jim! arty:


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats! Don't hesitate to ask for help if you need it.


----------

